# 2012 cruze seat swap



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chris2298 said:


> Just curious if anyone has swapped out the seats in their Cruze? I have a base 12 Eco MT and the seats are just not fun. They're not too bad I suppose, but after 70K miles in them I wish I had opted for better seats. Unless I'm wrong the front seats have airbags? Can I swap out a seat from, let's say a Buick, and plug them right in? Would the bolts line up? Even if I found a seat without bags, would any dash lights come on if I didn't have the airbags there and plugged in? Anybody wanna swap their leather? Thanks, Chris


You can swap from any other Cruze, and I'm fairly certain from a Verano as well. You can also have your cloth seats upholstered with leather. That's what I did, but before I picked up the car. 

If you disconnected the airbags, you'd have a dash light go off.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks !


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Another thing that you have to think about is that both front seats are connected to the computer, and have sensors in them [mainly the passenger seat] that sense whether or not someone is sitting in the seat. If the new seat does not properly connect to your stock wires, your air bags might still be powered and connected, but the computer might not sense that someone is actually there and not set off the airbag.

I hear you though, and if you've ever taken the seats apart all you will see is hard packed foam [think the insulation spray foam that expands in a mold] in our seats. One thing you can do though is take your cloth seat covers off and trim a piece of softer foam to put underneath the stock foam to give it a little extra cushion.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you think an upholstery shop could do that without f***ing something up? What I mean is, are there sensors in the drivers seat that are close to the surface?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Check some salvage yards for some LTZ seats that match in color.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> Do you think an upholstery shop could do that without f***ing something up? What I mean is, are there sensors in the drivers seat that are close to the surface?


I have not taken the foam itself out of the metal frame of the seat so I cant say for sure, however I believe the sensor is attached to the bottom. I will say thought that in order for the seat cover to fit back on they will have to end up cutting part of the existing foam off to make room for the excess, softer foam. When you do take it to a shop you have to take in mind that given the type of shop and how experienced their workers you can end up with anything from an amazing job, to a horrid hack job. I would try and find one with good reviews and then do a thorough talk through of what you want done.

Also take note that depending on the shop you could end up with them returning your car partially damaged, since in order to do this they will have to remove your seat from your car, and doming from personal experience the edges of the rails that bolt it to the floor are sharp and will gouge your interior trim extremely fast.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have not taken the foam itself out of the metal frame of the seat so I cant say for sure, however I believe the sensor is attached to the bottom. I will say thought that in order for the seat cover to fit back on they will have to end up cutting part of the existing foam off to make room for the excess, softer foam. When you do take it to a shop you have to take in mind that given the type of shop and how experienced their workers you can end up with anything from an amazing job, to a horrid hack job. I would try and find one with good reviews and then do a thorough talk through of what you want done.
> 
> Also take note that depending on the shop you could end up with them returning your car partially damaged, since in order to do this they will have to remove your seat from your car, and doming from personal experience the edges of the rails that bolt it to the floor are sharp and will gouge your interior trim extremely fast.


That is why I do all of my own work. I take my time and nobody will take care of your car like YOU do. I have a 2014 with leather and on long trips, I don`t think it is as comfortable as it should be. I like the way the Buick seats are cut, and thought about doing a swap.


----------

